# Exercise equipment



## unit12 (May 9, 2012)

We are going to be moving into a new facility in a few months and have a bit of room for a few exercise machines (which our members really want).

We need to keep the costs down but still want to provide this.  Does anyone have a recommendation what the top 3 types of exercise equipment should be (treadmill, eliptical, cycle, etc)? And any ideas where to buy quality within a tight budget?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## 46Young (May 9, 2012)

Kettlebells, a barbell with bumpers and a squat rack, a concept 2 rower, and 9'/10' jump ropes. If there's money left over, go for the treadmill and some plyo boxes.

Follow this site for some guidance and ideas:

www.firegroundfitness.com


----------



## RowdyB (May 10, 2012)

I use a TRX suspension trainer(but any suspension trainer will fit this mold). They're extremely versatile and used for everything from athlete training to physical therapy. It's great for stability exercises, which I have found very helpful in this line of work, and relatively inexpesive.

http://www.trxtraining.com/


----------



## fitness2xtreme (Jul 9, 2012)

Although I agree mostly with what RowdyB is saying, TRX suspension does require participants to be in decent physical shape due to extreme balancing putting extra stress on joints.

For basic core conditioning, as 46Young said, a variety of dumbells, barbell + plates an kettlebells are good choices.

Being that EMTs are stuck on standbys or sitting in ambulances, I would recommend a treadmill over elliptical,  cycle, etc., as long as this treadmill can be complimented with free weights.

You can certainly do research online, but I really recommend visiting local fitness stores to ask questions and trying them out.  You can always scour Craigslist to see if there are any going-out-of-business sales with local gyms.

As far as brands are concerned, I prefer Landice and/or Precor.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2012)

Treadmill, cardio over strength we sit around to much as it is. Spring for the 3 year service plan as they are prone to breaking down. Beyond that a weight bench and a good set of barbells. A couple of exercise balls with a good poster showing how to use them. Don't bother with a bike unless they are the expensive one's no one ever uses them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2012)

fitness2xtreme said:


> As far as brands are concerned, I prefer Landice and/or Precor.



Precor +1 a lot of the hotels I stay at have Precor equipment and I've been very impressed with it.


----------



## Doczilla (Jul 10, 2012)

Try to keep machines to a minimum, aside from treadmills and elipticals. Other than that, you can do infinite things with a barbell and some kettlebells. 

I agree on the bumpers. Worth the price.


----------



## mrg86 (Jul 14, 2012)

Treadmill is a must, get a good one that will last a long time. Kettle bells are expensive but very versatile. If they aren't an option I'm sure you could find a set of dumbbells at a decent price. A squat rack with a built in pull up bar is a good idea.


----------

